# Prolapsed tegu



## Jeremyxb12 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey guys so earlier this morning i went to put a dish of eggs in for Klinc and he was basking got up and i left the room for a minute next thing I knew he was scurrying around like he was on fire! At first I though he pooped and it was stuck to him but then on closer inspecting it was his rectum or something hanging out! I was very scared and i had brought him to the sink to wash of the substrate so it wouldnt hurt him. i had to hold him still as I tried to find the closest vet and it all went back inside. what should I do? should I keep an eye on him and make sure he is doing ok? what about feeding him? if I feed and he has to go poop is it going to happen again? he hasnt eaten for a few days and I feel like it was a reflex to go poop but because he did have anything it just popped out.


----------



## dpjm (Dec 27, 2017)

Did it look like this? These are hemipenes, not a rectal prolapse. 



 

Or did it look like this? This is a rectal prolapse.




Read this on prolapse: http://tegusfromaroundtheworld.weebly.com/prolapse.html


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Dec 28, 2017)

It was like the second pic. It went back in after a few minutes. I'm just worried and afraid to feed him something


----------



## dpjm (Dec 29, 2017)

Just continue feeding as normal and watch for it. If it happens again take him to the vet. Do read the page from that link, it is good information.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Dec 29, 2017)

Yeah I did read it thanks. I think I know why it happened as well. I was trying not to feed him so he could go down and I read not to feed for two weeks but he never went down so I think he tried to pass a bowel out of relflex and because he didn' have anything in him it prolapsed. It corrected itself in a few seconds. But I will keep an eye on him. Thank god I'm out of classes for another 3 weeks so I have the time


----------



## Guman (Jan 25, 2018)

How is your guy doing?


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jan 25, 2018)

He is doing great now!


----------



## Guman (Jan 25, 2018)

Did you change his diet any after the prolapse? Waiting to pick my guy up from the vet. He has been here since Sunday with prolapse.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jan 26, 2018)

no I didnt change his diet. what had actually led to the prolapse was him not eating because he had gone down to brumate but popped up a few days later and tried to poop but ddint because there was nothing to poop


----------



## Guman (Jan 26, 2018)

Thank you. My guy had a bit different reason. Vet has him on a soft diet next two weeks.


----------

